

Scribd and Apture herald a new more usable web  - andrewtbham
http://scobleizer.com/2010/10/19/scribd-and-apture-herald-a-new-more-usable-web-new-wave-of-semantic-services-arrives/

======
somagrand
Love Apture. They just keep pushing the envelope.

